# Microwave done...



## charliechen101 (Sep 13, 2011)

What microwaver has done in my first try. 
I decide to do microwaving to my new forks, and I did strong and 7-minutes treatments, then it turn out like this. What is the technique of standard procedure ? Can anyne guide me. 
the fork is easily cracked, so in the old days I sealed the cutting ends and leave it in the drawer for 3 months time, which turns out well. this time I ruin one good fork.

charlie / Taiwan


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

do them in smaller incriments, for example 40sec to 1min depending on the size of the fork.. then let it cool and do it again.

I usually put it in a ziplock bag at first so I can see when water starts to get extracted and guage my time that way. after that I wrap it in a paper towel to soak up the water.

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

[sup]its also good practice to cut the forks and handle longer than needed so you have room to cut off slight cracks,if they occur[/sup]

[sup]LGD[/sup]


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

3 mins max


----------



## Nigel (Aug 22, 2011)

Try an oven, on low heat.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

as said above put it in a zip lock with paper towels, nuke it till the bag inflates 35-40 seconds usually, take it out dry it off, dry out the bag, wait for it to cool, repete 5-7 times...that should do it for most forks...smaller forks may need less biggger forks more but not by much...OH and becareful of the steam.


----------



## charliechen101 (Sep 13, 2011)

VERY NICE, guys. I may ruin one fork and this is a good lesson with so many good advice. I am sure I will do better job


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

老師你來了


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, pulsing (such as defrost) on a rotating table, with pauses to check if it is too hot.


----------

